# New Product!! ULTRA REST from Quality Archery Products



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

Nice looking rest. Does the manufacturer have a website?


----------



## cdn-redneck (Jan 28, 2003)

I am guessing that the rest cocks in the up position when you draw it back like an inertia rest, is this correct.


----------



## Sixgun (Feb 9, 2003)

Here is the link info: http://www.qadinc.com/

It looks like a good arrow rest. I like how the string attaches with a clamp to the down buss cable. No more serving!!! 

Ray C.


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

Hey JIm , do you think this is a good reliable enough system to bring hunting? I was also thinking of the gkf power drop?

I wonder if you can adjust it so it drops with only a few inches of travel?


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

This is the ultimate in drop away rests for hunting. It even comes pre-wrapped with a quiet fleece material. Takes only a few minutes to get perfect arrow flight with. Just follow the simple directions and you're in business. PM if you need to find a dealer who has them in stock.


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

The metal clamp on the cables makes me nervous. Reminds me of the speed ball that came out a couple of years ago, saw serveral bows that it ate throught the string after a couple hundred shots. I never could get myself to trust them. The rest looks good, I might try to get ahold of one and go ahead and serve it in.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

This rest looks to be as good a design as any fall-away out on the market. I just feel more comfortable with a fixed rest and as long as I can get a clean paper tear with my helicals, that is probably what I will stick with for hunting.

I do like how QAD addressed the problem of bow noise. Multiple moving parts on the fall-aways tend to vibrate and create additional noise, so its nice to see this problem dealt with through design and not after the fact.


----------



## hemi roadrunner (Mar 3, 2003)

*Question on Ultra Rest on Fury X*

How well would this rest work on a fury x cam bow for hunting when connected to only one cable?Will the clamp hold on the smaller cables of the fury x?Can you adjust the rate of drop of the launcher by adjusting cable length?Does it apply as much tension to the bow's cable as other drop aways?It looks like a great rest because of arrow holding ability.


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

That looks like a great rest for hunting. It can be locked in the up position and hold the arrow from falling off. I too would serve the cord in to avoid cable damage or one of those screws coming loose at the worst time. I like those heavy lock down screws too. You could tighten them with a two foot pipe so they won't move(lol) That's why I like the Trophy Taker but the TT does not have the arrow holding feature. I'll talk to Bill at Hope Valley Archery about getting one. 

Rick


----------

